# Apprentice tool list



## MDShunk

This suggested apprentice electrician tool list courtesyof George Stolz, electrician and NEC consultant.


----------



## MDShunk




----------



## 3phase

I second the buy Klein idea. I carry the 19 pocket pouch as my trouble call pouch at the night job.


----------



## MDShunk

When Klein starts making a 100 compartment pouch, it will be mine ! :thumbsup: 

When I strap on the bags, I must look like a soldier going into battle.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3phase

I frequently work out of boom lifts and scissor lifts and use a linemans bucket to carry parts up in it. Gets some strange looks and comments such as are yu feeding a horse? Evidently there is a collapsible horse bucket that is similiar to a linemans bucket. I forgot to add the Salisbury glove bag hanging form a back belt loop too.


----------



## Bobbyj

3phase said:


> I second the buy Klein idea.


 
Most of my guys don't use Klein anymore. They have pretty much to a man switched to the Craftsman Professional line of tools for several reasons. First, the small gap in the nines when you close them sucks when working with small gauge or stranded wires or when your trying to grab the end of a fish tape, the Craftsman nines close completely. Second, they've got a nicer grip on them. Third, and most important, when they say lifetime warranty, they mean it. I can't tell you how many times my guys have taken a blown up set of pliers back to Sears and had them exchanged with NO fuss.:thumbup: 

Do you guys really trust your helpers with a swivel screw driver. I've seen them slip too many times and jam a hole into drywall.


----------



## MDShunk

Bobbyj said:


> Do you guys really trust your helpers with a swivel screw driver. I've seen them slip too many times and jam a hole into drywall.


Some people are really slick with those. I never really got the hang of those twisty screwdrivers. I don't own one. I used a Yankee driver for a good number of years, but switched to a cordless screwdriver a few years ago.


----------



## K&R

I have a confession to make. It may not be the right way to do things but we auctually buy each man that has been here for 6 months all the tools on that list except the little hacksaw (we get real ones) and I add in the 14-2 and 12-2 strippers just because it speeds newer guys up with less wire damage. I also make them use the power fast strap guns because they are less likley to damage the wire (they work well for newer guys but older guys can often use staples better) I know I don't use it. I figure if they been here 6 months and it looks like they will stay it is a small price to pay. Some guy's even get their very own Ugly's book.


----------



## JohnJ0906

I decided to try out the pouch shown above ("right hip") after using Klien leather ones for years. Can't say I care for it. For one, the tape holder thingy hangs right next to the front pocket where I keep my T-strippers and annoys me on a daily basis. Second, it's under a year old and the seams are already tearing. When its done, I'm going back to their leather pouches.


----------



## dw electric

I have a ? about the power fast strap guns.
Will the insulated strap hold three pieces of 12/2 or two pieces of 14/3 snugly like a staple will?


----------



## Magnettica

Whats with that folding drywall saw?

Is that angle iron being cut... with a drywall saw?

WTH?


----------



## MDShunk

Those Lennox folding saws are cool! I got one when they first hit the market. They take sawzall blades. I normally just have a plaster blade in mine, but I slip in a metal blade when I need to saw off the nails holding a wall box to the stud in an old work situation, for instance. It folds up like a jack knife. Worth a look! About 15 bucks.


----------



## DeepOne

Main electrician tool is a teapot


----------



## JohnJ0906

DeepOne said:


> Main electrician tool is a teapot


Coffee pot for me!


----------



## 3phase

John, I've carried one in industry for several years and it is still in good shape. Weighs roughly 12 lbs and is slung in the bottom of boom lift baskets and on the maint. go buggy all the time. Maybe you got a bad one.


----------



## raider1

> Coffee pot for me!


I second that I am no good with out my pot of coffee.:thumbup: 

Chris


----------



## Joe Momma

I like that folding lennox saw, I don't have one, but have seen them around.

Why would make your guys buy an auger bit? or a hard hat and and safety glasses for that matter, isn't your ass if they're not properly protected?


----------



## Rong

Joe Momma said:


> I like that folding lennox saw, I don't have one, but have seen them around.
> 
> Why would make your guys buy an auger bit? or a hard hat and and safety glasses for that matter, isn't your ass if they're not properly protected?


 On our tool list we are not allowed to have either power tools nor cordless ones. As far as PPE goes it is up to the contractor to provide it. On a side note I aint used a ship augar bit in years , have not wired a house in over 20 yrs...but I would not provide my own, like all drills they should be company provided IMHO.
Also I have seen more and more electricians in our Local switch from Klein to Craftsman. Mainly do to the no hassle warranty they have. I still like my Klein tools but I am losing reasons for sticking with them!!


----------



## HighWirey

Rong said:


> On our tool list we are not allowed to have either power tools nor cordless ones. As far as PPE goes it is up to the contractor to provide it. On a side note I aint used a ship augar bit in years , have not wired a house in over 20 yrs...but I would not provide my own, like all drills they should be company provided IMHO.
> Also I have seen more and more electricians in our Local switch from Klein to Craftsman. Mainly do to the no hassle warranty they have. I still like my Klein tools but I am losing reasons for sticking with them!!


Glad to see someone fessing up about 'no power tools' on their tool list. On other threads, men have posted tool lists to include the sun, moon and the stars. 

I was a rat contractor, and never required half of the stuff I see on lists now. Fair is fair.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## randomkiller

Rong said:


> On our tool list we are not allowed to have either power tools nor cordless ones. As far as PPE goes it is up to the contractor to provide it. On a side note I aint used a ship augar bit in years , have not wired a house in over 20 yrs...but I would not provide my own, like all drills they should be company provided IMHO.
> Also I have seen more and more electricians in our Local switch from Klein to Craftsman. Mainly do to the no hassle warranty they have. I still like my Klein tools but I am losing reasons for sticking with them!!


What does your local have tool police that come out an inspect? I think it's up to me if I want a battery screwdriver or something else that makes my life easier.
If it gets broken it's my problem and or concern.


----------



## LGLS

HighWirey said:


> Glad to see someone fessing up about 'no power tools' on their tool list. On other threads, men have posted tool lists to include the sun, moon and the stars.
> 
> *I was a rat contractor, and never required half of the stuff I see on lists now. Fair is fair.*
> 
> Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


As a "rat contractor" you should know, whats fair is fair and what's fair is what you say fair is. And whatever you said fair is, was the end of the discussion. Maybe not so much as when you were contracting, but I can tell you these days, the unorganized, faced with mounting competition, a bad economy, and illegal immigrants who are getting smarter every day, are finding more and more ways to lower the bar. It truely is a race to the bottom for many people. And it's damned sad if you ask me...


----------



## LGLS

MDShunk said:


> This suggested apprentice electrician tool list courtesyof George Stolz, electrician and NEC consultant.


Like the ad campaign stated "I have a suggestion for whoever suggested it." I've had contractors tell apprentices (And JWs, though you can't tell them much) to put away those t-strippers, if you can't strip wire with your linesmans you have no business working in the industry. I've also heard contractors insist it's impossible to properly switch & base w/o a pair of *****. To each his own I say, whatever an individual finds most comfortable and productive is the way to go.

As far as hard hats and goggles and PPE other than gloves, those are the contractor's responsibility to provide. 



randomkiller said:


> What does your local have tool police that come out an inspect? I think it's up to me if I want a battery screwdriver or something else that makes my life easier.
> If it gets broken it's my problem and or concern.


The basis for the distain for people who provide power tools is that employees should be providing labor, and compete on their skill and knowledge, and not be jusded in part on their willingness to invest their personal monies in power equipment for the company that employs them. 

If you want to be viewed in a more favorable light than someone else, dazzle them with your brilliance, but do not lower the standards or take shortcuts through the course. Nobody wins when the race is to the bottom. 

As HighWirey said, he never required power tools be provided by his employees. And I'd say pre-1985 no one else did either. Now some contractors do require employees bring battery screwdrivers and battery drills. Can you see where this is headed? What's next on an apprentice's tool list, jackhammers and sawzalls and generators? The gasoline to fuel same? A gangbox? 

Somewhere, a line is drawn. Pliers, screwdrivers, wrenches, strippers, hacksaw, etc... basic hand tools. 

And in truth it doesn't really matter exactly where that line is drawn, what matters is _there is a condition set,_ and as the years go by that condition does not get worse, only better. Otherwise, we're headed in the wrong direction. 

So of course anyone willing to step slightly over that line is stepping in the wrong direction. It doesn't seem like much, it's a minor indescretion. No big deal... or is it? Because once you do step over, you're worsening conditions.


----------



## sparky970

When our plant was being built, we had a non-union electrical contractor doing the work. Coming from union construction, I was amazed at what the contractor didn't provide, and what the wireman brought to the job site. When I was a greenhorn apprentice, the first day on the job my tools were inspected to make sure I didn't have more than what the tool list required. I was told if you start bringing tools to the jobsite that the contractor is supposed to supply, eventually, they will assume they don't have to supply them. As far as safety equipment, no matter what, that should be the employers responsibility. I would also include a pair of leather gloves.


----------



## Rong

randomkiller said:


> What does your local have tool police that come out an inspect? I think it's up to me if I want a battery screwdriver or something else that makes my life easier.
> If it gets broken it's my problem and or concern.


Someone did bring a cordless drill to work and someone(not me) called the hall on him. I did not make the rules, _dont always agree with the rules, but they are the rules. 

on a side note I saw another JW getting a cordless drill motor out of the gang box which I knew he was not going to need and hide it. (he was pulling wire). I asked him why and his response was. "Oh I always do this even if I dont need it but I might." 

_


----------



## HighWirey

A tool list has always been a bad idea. I was curious about power tools on a 'union' tool list lately.

Over the years I have employed men who have used many of their own tools, most of which were unknown to me. No doubt those men saved me much lost time by pulling out that special widgit hidden in their arsenal. In response, I replaced their broken tools, batteries, blades, etc.

Of course, we all have our own tool preferences regarding brand, ease of use, availability, on and on.

PPE is always supplied by the EC, never a tool list item, no contest. The JW is not aware of project specific safety requirements (until the first indoctrination).

PPE vended by a JWs favorite place _may not _meet this projects requirements :ban:

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## Rong

Our tool list is very basic. One big rock One small rock and One bag to carry rocks. :jester: after all we can be fired for not wearing a tool belt(in the contract).
Truth be told I have tools that are not on the "approved list" IE: rachet wrenches..basic socket set....step bit...no-dog..things of that nature. And yes I find myself missing my cordless drill.


----------



## randomkiller

I am and always have been a tool nut. I carry more tools and power tools in my truck than any other guy in the shop I can guarantee. But, when it comes to getting a job done or needing something I have it. I take some ribbing from the other guys about this and my truck sagging in the back but, to me it's worth it. As for having my own DeWalt 7.2 screwdriver, that's my thing. I don't think it's going to push my local back to the stone age, or increase my companies bottom line. When I requested a new battery I got it, no questions asked. If I asked for a replacement I don't think I would get turned down either. I have the tools on our tool list, actually two sets. I have one set in a pouch and another in a backpack for those long walk jobs, that just makes it easier on me as well. I also have a third set of hand tools in an aireal bucket but those are all company purchased. I have had a lot of freedom in the way I do things with my current employer and the last two as well, so I kind of run my own show on jobs. With my current employer, it pays off with the company provided extra benefits. From paid vacation time to Amex gift cards. One small perk is Dunkin Donuts gift cards which we get for various things, I think there has only been two weeks since they started giving them out I haven't earned one.


----------



## Rong

Thats it the last straw "Dunkin Donut gift cards" !! I am calling the BM right now we HAVE to get that one added to our contract!!! Of course the nearest Dunkin Donut shop is over 50 miles from me


----------



## randomkiller

Rong said:


> Thats it the last straw "Dunkin Donut gift cards" !! I am calling the BM right now we HAVE to get that one added to our contract!!! Of course the nearest Dunkin Donut shop is over 50 miles from me


For us they are about a block apart.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Sorry if this sounds a bit naive [ UK Leccy here ]; but_ are you told which tools you can and cannot bring to / use on site? ie 'an approved list':001_huh:_


----------



## HighWirey

Rong said:


> Thats it the last straw "Dunkin Donut gift cards" !! I am calling the BM right now we HAVE to get that one added to our contract!!! Of course the nearest Dunkin Donut shop is over 50 miles from me


Nothing wrong with 50 miles to DD, you will just be on break a little longer. BTW, take the company truck . . .

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## BryanMD

Trimix-leccy said:


> Sorry if this sounds a bit naive [ UK Leccy here ]; but_ are you told which tools you can and cannot bring to / use on site? ie 'an approved list':001_huh:_


First you need to distinguish between the union guys and the merit shop guys.
Then divide the union guys by the many locals each works out of.

Some locals will be very strict about what tools the individual are to provide are their own hook as opposed to those the contractor is supposed to provide for their use. And yes they have published lists.

Not every union electrician follows the letter of those rules, some will bridle at having them at all, and some will make it their lifes mission to enforce the rule on the other guys on their crew/job site.

Merit shop employees OTOH will buy and use all sorts of tools with varying standards of 'compensation' for that by the contractor they work for. Everything from a complete zero, or a repair/replace policy and up to promoting a delusion in their employees that having these tools will 'fast track' them for advancement.

I could have been more graphic in some of these examples but I think I covered the bases accurately.

oops covered the bases is a Baseball reference.


----------



## gilbequick

Was with a non-union contractor for 7 years. When I asked about a cordless drill I was told, "Go to HD and get one. I don't buy hand tools." Only thing he supplied was a circ saw, sawzall and blades, hole hawg and the drill bits to go in it, roto zip blades (roto zip supplied by me). Everything else I bought, but not because I HAD to but because I wanted to. I'm a tool nut, if it makes my life easier than I'm all for it. One thing that really bothered me was that if we broke our supplied power tools the company would not repair/replace them. 
But, with my know how and the aid of my extra tools I could add lights and fish in wire like nobody else in the company, and do a damn good job. Did it make the company more money? I'm positive it sure did. But to be very honest it was for me, not the company. There is just a very satisfying feeling when you're done a job and you can stand back and think, "Ya know what, that's a damn good job and I'm proud to say that I did that."

First day with a union shop I was handed a brand new 18v lithium Milwaukee drill with 2 batts and a charger. Wow, what a change for me! Now my nice power tools sit in my garage and get used for personal use.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

I'm going to regret this but, nothing ventured nothing gained....'what's a merit shop?'...everything appearrs to be so different over there.

Here, usually but not always; employer provides steps/ladders/drills specialist plant [big crimpers, benders etc] test equipment etc and consumables. Employee buys the rest. You want a cordless, you buy yourself a cordless.:thumbsup:

I do provide some so that the job gets done quicker; but I don't need/have to.


----------



## randomkiller

Trimix-leccy said:


> Sorry if this sounds a bit naive [ UK Leccy here ]; but_ are you told which tools you can and cannot bring to / use on site? ie 'an approved list':001_huh:_


It doesn't sound naive, I thought I knew the answer to this but I learned it depends on the local. We have a tool list of what we have to provide. I have many other tools on my truck (company provided) and I also have a few things of my own that help me out. I never heard any guys calling the local because of this before. I could understand if some guy was bringing in his own powertools or something like that but not a battery screwdriver (which I use with a wirenut twister).


----------



## Rong

randomkiller said:


> It doesn't sound naive, I thought I knew the answer to this but I learned it depends on the local. We have a tool list of what we have to provide. I have many other tools on my truck (company provided) and I also have a few things of my own that help me out. I never heard any guys calling the local because of this before. I could understand if some guy was bringing in his own powertools or something like that but not a battery screwdriver (which I use with a wirenut twister).


 It was a cordless Dewalt hammer drill he had brought to work. Had pizz'ed off everyone by his attitude way before this ,thought was a hot shot and know it all...you know the type I am sure. Joined our local because he got ran out of GA. Someone seen a chance to call on him and took it. 

I do agree with this as it did not effect me one way or the other but there seems like there is always someone looking for things....


----------



## randomkiller

Rong said:


> It was a cordless Dewalt hammer drill he had brought to work. Had pizz'ed off everyone by his attitude way before this ,thought was a hot shot and know it all...you know the type I am sure. Joined our local because he got ran out of GA. Someone seen a chance to call on him and took it.
> 
> I do agree with this as it did not effect me one way or the other but there seems like there is always someone looking for things....


In that instance I can see his foreman having a talk with him but if he was the "know it all and the price" type, I can see where more than one guy would have called.


----------



## aeggles

MDShunk, I'm new guy here. Also a new guy to the trade. I'm wondering about this apprentice tool list. I like the list, and I'm wondering where channel locks come into play? Should they be included in the apprentice tool list also or should they be purchased after awhile? The reason I ask, is because channel locks are included in my (very short) apprentice tool list given to me by JATC. Also, common sense is telling me that I'll need a pencil, sharpie, flashlight and gloves. Am I correct in thinking this? I don't want to look bad on my first day on the job. Thanks!


----------



## 636Sparky

Make sure you have at least what is on the list. A first year squeak won't look bad for having a bare bag, provided they have what is on the list, which is a condition of employment.
If your a decent apprentice, working for any decent journeyman, your tool bag will fill itself on its own. At least mine did, and the apprentices working for me, as well.


----------



## Widestance_Politics

MDShunk said:


> Those Lennox folding saws are cool! I got one when they first hit the market. They take sawzall blades. I normally just have a plaster blade in mine, but I slip in a metal blade when I need to saw off the nails holding a wall box to the stud in an old work situation, for instance. It folds up like a jack knife. Worth a look! About 15 bucks.


 I suppose that on a nail they would work great...perhaps even on my bunions:thumbsup:......
But the only time I have witnessed one on a job was when I had an apprentice demoing out some old strut racks above a hvac duct....
He was up there working on one spot for at least a half hour when I asked what was up and how far was he?
He told me he was about 1/2 way through that first strut, then I noticed the folding saw.....
All I could say was "How long were you going to keep sawing at that strut before you asked me if there was a better way?" Then I gave him the sawzall.....
Mind you I didnt tell him about the sawzall at the onset of the task because I just assumed that he would use one....I had never seen one of those folding handsaws on a job...only at Home Depot....


----------



## Widestance_Politics

gilbequick said:


> Was with a non-union contractor for 7 years. When I asked about a cordless drill I was told, "Go to HD and get one. I don't buy hand tools." Only thing he supplied was a circ saw, sawzall and blades, hole hawg and the drill bits to go in it, roto zip blades (roto zip supplied by me). Everything else I bought, but not because I HAD to but because I wanted to. I'm a tool nut, if it makes my life easier than I'm all for it. One thing that really bothered me was that if we broke our supplied power tools the company would not repair/replace them.
> But, with my know how and the aid of my extra tools I could add lights and fish in wire like nobody else in the company, and do a damn good job. Did it make the company more money? I'm positive it sure did. But to be very honest it was for me, not the company. There is just a very satisfying feeling when you're done a job and you can stand back and think, "Ya know what, that's a damn good job and I'm proud to say that I did that."
> 
> First day with a union shop I was handed a brand new 18v lithium Milwaukee drill with 2 batts and a charger. Wow, what a change for me! Now my nice power tools sit in my garage and get used for personal use.


 I'm right there with ya on the tool nut.....I have always bought my own power tools from the time I was a framer, to non-union electrician, to union electrician.....
I just enjoy the security that I can get my task accomplished at the speed I like...which is why while everyone else wears little Home Depot fannypack nail pouches, I have full on construction bags with all types of odds and ends in them.....well I'll admit that with age I am moving more towards tool carts:laughing:
But I know that when they are my tools they work....I cant say that about most EC's I have worked for......my first EC in the Union gave me the old Makita 9.6?(with the long ass handle) and rotary mc/bx cutter.....




And I despise rotary cutters.......used one once......never again....no matter who's tool list it's on


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

aeggles said:


> MDShunk, I'm new guy here. Also a new guy to the trade. I'm wondering about this apprentice tool list. I like the list, and I'm wondering where channel locks come into play?


You'll be suprised how often you'll use channel locks. 



aeggles said:


> Should they be included in the apprentice tool list also or should they be purchased after awhile?


If they're on the list, get them. If they're not, and you have a pair, bring them. 



aeggles said:


> The reason I ask, is because channel locks are included in my (very short) apprentice tool list given to me by JATC.


Get them then. Spend a little extra and get a good pair. 



aeggles said:


> Also, common sense is telling me that I'll need a pencil, sharpie, flashlight and gloves. Am I correct in thinking this?


Yes. Buy many pencils and at least a few sharpies. If you have a little maglite, it works wonders, and can be held by your teeth if need be, leaving your hands free. 

Also, bandaids, or something of the sort. 



aeggles said:


> I don't want to look bad on my first day on the job. Thanks!


Get what's on the list. Also, bring donuts. That'll help.


----------



## sparky=t

3phase said:


> I frequently work out of boom lifts and scissor lifts and use a linemans bucket to carry parts up in it. Gets some strange looks and comments such as are yu feeding a horse? Evidently there is a collapsible horse bucket that is similiar to a linemans bucket. I forgot to add the Salisbury glove bag hanging form a back belt loop too.


 
FEED BAG :laughing:


----------



## lefleuron

I think they forgot the scope meter on that list....10-12 dollars.:laughing:


----------



## Widestance_Politics

lefleuron said:


> I think they forgot the scope meter on that list....10-12 dollars.:laughing:


And the wire stretcher, and bucket of holes.....


----------



## Ninety

aeggles said:


> I'll need a pencil, sharpie,


Don't forget your pen.


----------



## Chris1971

DeepOne said:


> Main electrician tool is a teapot


In Russia it's vodka.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## That's It?

Widestance_Politics said:


> And the wire stretcher, and bucket of holes.....


 Don't forget the bx bender and a henway


----------



## MDShunk

Chris1971 said:


> In Russia it's vodka.:thumbup::laughing:


I was on a job with two Australian trim carpenters, and the first thing they did every day was set up the electric tea kettle.


----------



## Widestance_Politics

MDShunk said:


> I was on a job with two Australian trim carpenters, and the first thing they did every day was set up the electric tea kettle.


 I was on a job with some Native Americans (Soiux I think)....and the first thing they did each morning was shed a single solitary tear over all of the trash they saw.....:jester:


----------



## Hippie

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Yes. Buy many pencils and at least a few sharpies. If you have a little maglite, it works wonders, and can be held by your teeth if need be, leaving your hands free.


Never hold tools or metal parts in your teeth, or use your teeth to strip wires or open bottles unless you want a mouthful of broken missing teeth


----------



## janagyjr

A guy in our class stripped a live wire with his teeth last trimester. It was low voltage but his nickname is now Sparky.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Hippie said:


> Never hold tools or metal parts in your teeth, or use your teeth to strip wires or open bottles unless you want a mouthful of broken missing teeth


That is good advice, but I do it sometimes. Not often. But, MagLite makes an adapter for that. 

Oh, and no stripping wire with your teeth. No matter how bad*** it makes you look, it's not a good idea.


----------



## electriciansandy

> Yes. Buy many pencils and at least a few sharpies. If you have a little maglite, it works wonders, and can be held by your teeth if need be, leaving your hands free.


No need for this... they sell head straps for dirt cheap. I forget the brand but the last one I owned lasted until a truck drove over it. Its really a no brainer and leaves your teeth available for stripping cable :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

electriciansandy said:


> No need for this... they sell head straps for dirt cheap. I forget the brand but the last one I owned lasted until a truck drove over it. Its really a no brainer and leaves your teeth available for stripping cable :laughing:


If you have teeth...:laughing:


----------



## freeagnt54

I keep a tube of superglue in my bag to glue any cuts closed.


----------



## metalpats

freeagnt54 said:


> I keep a tube of superglue in my bag to glue any cuts closed.


man that is a fxckin bad idea to put solvent and other chemical in an open cut


----------



## nolabama

metalpats said:


> man that is a fxckin bad idea to put solvent and other chemical in an open cut


You would be wrong with that statement. The NBA pioneered superglue to treat cuts on the hands.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

metalpats said:


> man that is a fxckin bad idea to put solvent and other chemical in an open cut


 

It's been used in the medical field for years now.


----------



## janagyjr

Widestance_Politics said:


> And the wire stretcher, and bucket of holes.....


For one of my former classes projects, we sent one of the new students back to the class to look for a wire stretcher. He spent about 30 minutes looking for one.


----------



## gleeming

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's been used in the medical field for years now.


Yes they have. Couple months ago cut my head open bad enough to get looked at they used it to seal the wound. Different name on the tube but the ingredients were the same.


----------



## janagyjr

electriciansandy said:


> No need for this... they sell head straps for dirt cheap. I forget the brand but the last one I owned lasted until a truck drove over it. Its really a no brainer and leaves your teeth available for stripping cable :laughing:


If by dirt cheap you mean 15-20USD...


----------



## Wirenuting

janagyjr said:


> If by dirt cheap you mean 15-20USD...


Using a hard hat mounting clip for ear muffs and a flash light from grainger you end up with this. 
The head is adjustable and so is the angle. I placed Velcro on the light & clip. 
About $20 & it's AA batteries and last about 8 hours. 

Now my hands are free to hold 2 cups of coffee in the dark.


----------



## Amish Electrician

You can find all manner of gizmos on the market for the mini-mag lights, including a plastic end piece that's intended to help you hold the light with your teeth. So obsolete ....

Ditto for that little Pelican light. Outdated.

These days, you can get quite a decent LED headlamp for less than $20. While most guys are able to make the provided headstrap work with their hard hats, I personally mount mine with a bit of Velcro. (I also have bits of velcro mounted around my truck, so I can hang the light there as well).

If you're not in the hard hat zone, those ordinary ball caps with LED's in the brim are a real blessing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gleeming said:


> Yes they have. Couple months ago cut my head open bad enough to get looked at they used it to seal the wound. Different name on the tube but the ingredients were the same.


There are a few names but it's just cyanoacrylate compound.


----------



## pitapacket

MechanicalDVR said:


> There are a few names but it's just cyanoacrylate compound.


I use quikcrete


----------



## electriciansandy

janagyjr said:


> If by dirt cheap you mean 15-20USD...


I believe it was a chinese brand.. gottem for like $6 each at a flee market. It's fine for items I lose every so often.. or run over.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

sparky970 said:


> When our plant was being built, we had a non-union electrical contractor doing the work. Coming from union construction, I was amazed at what the contractor didn't provide, and what the wireman brought to the job site. *When I was a greenhorn apprentice, the first day on the job my tools were inspected to make sure I didn't have more than what the tool list required.* I was told if you start bringing tools to the jobsite that the contractor is supposed to supply, eventually, they will assume they don't have to supply them. As far as safety equipment, no matter what, that should be the employers responsibility. I would also include a pair of leather gloves.


I know this is an old post, but I had to say this.

Easily one of the top reasons I'm hesitant to work in a union shop (aside from seniority, which is such a silly concept). 

If somebody tried to tell me what I was permitted to carry in my own bag, they'd eat my pliers.


----------



## Rong

randomkiller said:


> What does your local have tool police that come out an inspect? I think it's up to me if I want a battery screwdriver or something else that makes my life easier.
> If it gets broken it's my problem and or concern.


Gee it has been along while since I have been here sorry for the delay. I agree that a personal cordless would be a lot better for me. We have members who will call the hall if you do. What upsets me the most is the members will raise cane about that but allow the local contractors not pay foreman wages to the person running a job. I am talking about like a 10 or 15 craftsman job. However if an outside contractor shows up then they make them pay it even on a 3 man job.


----------



## pete87

This may be an old thread ... but it got my anger up when some clown had something to say about my personal fav in my tools .

I had been out of the Union for a while , and this was new to me . Was not that way before .






Pete


----------

